# RMV QUESTION



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone here been able to re-register a plate that has been canceled but still physically possess? I have a plate that was canceled in 2017 but I would like to have it made active on my current vehicle. I went to the RMV today and explained what I was trying to do and the clerk, who was actually very helpful and called their manager, said they don’t think it can be done since it’s been a few years, but said I should reach out to the registry on Newport Ave in Quincy. I attempted that, but since the RMV being the RMV and with corona going on, I didn’t get much accomplished. 

Shoot me a PM if you have any RMV insight!

Be Safe!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Have tried the same, had zero luck which makes no sense to me. If I still possesses the canceled plates, and that number isn't being used, why should it matter. Because this is the RMV.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bloodhound said:


> Have tried the same, had zero luck which makes no sense to me. If I still possesses the canceled plates, and that number isn't being used, why should it matter. Because this is the RMV.


Gotta keep the inmates busy? I tried keeping a set of plates years ago and Liberty Mutual wouldn't cancel my insurance policy on the vehicle.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Per the RMV website regarding old plates:
_Once your registration is canceled, you must recycle or destroy your license plates. Plates can be cut in half and discarded; or you can recycle *destroyed* plates if your town accepts them at the local recycle center._


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

What if you requested the same plate as a vanity plate? It would cost you more but you would get the plates you want. I wonder if that would be a work around for the cancelation issue.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

MPD703 said:


> What if you requested the same plate as a vanity plate? It would cost you more but you would get the plates you want. I wonder if that would be a work around for the cancelation issue.


That's a good thought, but I don't think they can do veteran vanity plates?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Nope. Vanity plates have a very specific set of criteria.

*Vanity Plate Requirements:*

All vanity plates must start with at least two letters.
Passenger, Camper, Livery, Bus, and Commercial vanity plates may contain a maximum of 6 characters (letters or numbers) and a minimum of 2 characters. Vanity plates for antique vehicles may contain a maximum of 4 characters and a minimum of 2 characters. Motorcycle vanity plates may contain a maximum of 5 characters and a minimum of 2 characters.
 Numbers cannot be used in the middle of a plate; they must come at the end. For example, AAA222 would be an acceptable Passenger vanity plate; AAA22A would not be acceptable. The first number used cannot be a "0."
The letters "I," "O," "Q," and "U" can *ONLY *be used as part of a word that is clearly defined and correctly spelled. For example, "LQQK" would not be an acceptable registration number because it is not a correctly spelled word.
No periods, spaces, or punctuation marks are allowed.
Letter and/or number combinations that convey an offensive message or appear to duplicate an existing registration plate are not permitted.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> That's a good thought, but I don't think they can do veteran vanity plates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they can.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> Yes, they can.


+1 
absolutely they do them.


----------

